# Guinea Pigs needing new homes



## Becklen Guinea Pig Rescue (Oct 5, 2009)

Here at Becklen Guinea Pig Rescue are full with pigs needing new homes and pigs on pregnancy watch, we have 15 more coming in tomorrow so if you feel you'd like to adopt some of our many pigs then please take a look at the website and read our rehoming policies etc
So many people are giving them up at the minute and its not the odd one or two but groups of between 8 and 15 per time :001_huh:

Please take a look

Becklen Guinea Pig Rescue - Home Page

Becky xx


----------



## Becklen Guinea Pig Rescue (Oct 5, 2009)

Update:

Added more pigs to the website, please take a look


----------



## Becklen Guinea Pig Rescue (Oct 5, 2009)

Lots of pigs looking for homes please take a look


----------

